# Is it code compliant. Installed



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Ok so I just roughed in a bath group using "the second pic". Let's see what the inspector says.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

If that's your shower on the right, & there's not a vent between it & the closet, it'll fail. Is that a lav on the left? If so, you should've pulled it between the shower & the closet.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Lav on left, shower on right. Wye between is the closet. Therefore the lav is between the closet and the shower.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

um, look again.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I see 2" long sweep, 3x2 reducer, 3 wye (closet) two 1/8 bends and 3x2 wye for shower. Closet in between. I'm sure its there but I dont see a trap on the shower.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

As was posted before by another member, it's the old 'major over minor' rule. The closet (major) dumps past the shower (minor) without a vent in between, which can cause the shower trap to be siphoned off.


----------



## Flynbyu (Aug 31, 2012)

smoldrn said:


> As was posted before by another member, it's the old 'major over minor' rule. The closet (major) dumps past the shower (minor) without a vent in between, which can cause the shower trap to be siphoned off.


Very much true. Sounds like the old guys around here who insist on putting vents off the back of toilets. Lol. And be sure if you cut a vent in that's its not flat either.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

gitnerdun said:


> Lav on left, shower on right. Wye between is the closet. Therefore the lav is between the closet and the shower.


that is legal now in florida


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

No bueno under UPC but that doesn't matter to you in Florida.







Paul


----------



## Flynbyu (Aug 31, 2012)

Bayside500 said:


> that is legal now in florida


Ha. It would prolly pass here too but only because the inspector doesn't have a clue.


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

I still follow the major over minor rule but that is legal now in Florida. However that straping job is another issue.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

TPWinc said:


> I still follow the major over minor rule but that is legal now in Florida. However that straping job is another issue.


You don't like the strapping? You may not be able to see every one. Or maybe it's the plastic strap. I haven't had problems with it yet, why change.


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

gitnerdun said:


> You don't like the strapping? You may not be able to see every one. Or maybe it's the plastic strap. I haven't had problems with it yet, why change.


 I only use the plastic strap to hold a pipe down to something, never to hang. It can stretch and cause a back pitch and the pipe can move side to side when you hang it with that stuff. Just my two cents.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

With that lav at the end of the run like that its perfectly legal and you can catch what ever you want down stream. Unless your branches exceed the distance from trap to point of vent. And for those insiting major over minor, you better call your head inspector. It's no longer enforced in Florida. And there is a trap on the shower. He has a 2x4 just under the trap. Probably can't see it on your phone.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

TPWinc said:


> I only use the plastic strap to hold a pipe down to something, never to hang. It can stretch and cause a back pitch and the pipe can move side to side when you hang it with that stuff. Just my two cents.


I see your point. Over time stuff happens. I'll beef it up before I'm done.


----------



## Flynbyu (Aug 31, 2012)

Optimus Primer said:


> With that lav at the end of the run like that its perfectly legal and you can catch what ever you want down stream. Unless your branches exceed the distance from trap to point of vent. And for those insiting major over minor, you better call your head inspector. It's no longer enforced in Florida. And there is a trap on the shower. He has a 2x4 just under the trap. Probably can't see it on your phone.


What about the fact you have a force flushed fixture upstream of a non vented trap? Are we considering this a combanation waste vent?


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

Ok, I'll admit it, I'm a dinosaur. I still have the SSBC in my head, but I never get turned down. LOL. I started this trade in Fla. in '75, & the 'major over minor' was on my test I took in '80. IMO, the IPC just dumbed down the code.
The inspectors here in SC let anything go now. There's some scary plumbing out there...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

smoldrn said:


> Ok, I'll admit it, I'm a dinosaur. I still have the SSBC in my head, but I never get turned down. LOL. I started this trade in Fla. in '75, & the 'major over minor' was on my test I took in '80. IMO, *the IPC just dumbed down the code*.
> The inspectors here in SC let anything go now. There's some scary plumbing out there...


 






Dumbed down and cheapened.....:furious:


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Dumbed down and cheapened.....:furious:


oh i agree


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

It might be legal now, but I still don't believe it's good engineering. I would have ran my trunk line over to where the closet is, used a 3' sweep to make the bend, then a 3x2 dbl wye to catch everything. But, that's just me..


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

smoldrn said:


> It might be legal now, but I still don't believe it's good engineering. I would have ran my trunk line over to where the closet is, used a 3' sweep to make the bend, then a 3x2 dbl wye to catch everything. But, that's just me..


 If I run your dbl wye install through my mind, you would still be flushing a major past a unvented shower arm. I know, the vent is right there on the other side of the wye, but how is that any different. My way still has air behind water, as does yours.

Wait 'til you see the master bath


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

gitnerdun said:


> Lav on left, shower on right. Wye between is the closet. Therefore the lav is between the closet and the shower.


In what country?!


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

gitnerdun said:


> If I run your dbl wye install through my mind, you would still be flushing a major past a unvented shower arm. I know, the vent is right there on the other side of the wye, but how is that any different. My way still has air behind water, as does yours.
> 
> Wait 'til you see the master bath


The shower arm is vented by the double wye. All 3 fixtures enter the branch at the same elevation. What I see by your pic is that the toilet is discharging past the shower without a vent. Just my opinion, & if they let it pass that way, who am I to argue?


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

My problem goes way back to the guy I learned the trade from. I never saw a double wye used by him. I would like to know the proper use of fittings and the code book like a preacher knows the bible. I'm trying to get unstuck in my rut. That said, I don't want to learn by failing inspections either.


----------



## Flynbyu (Aug 31, 2012)

gitnerdun said:


> My problem goes way back to the guy I learned the trade from. I never saw a double wye used by him. I would like to know the proper use of fittings and the code book like a preacher knows the bible. I'm trying to get unstuck in my rut. That said, I don't want to learn by failing inspections either.


When we do a rough and we catch a bathroom group where the lav is downstream of the tub or shower or upstream of the wc and tub or shower we always put a vent in the shower or tub wall before catching the trap. 

The one I don't like is the island. Most of the time there isn't a wall close enough and I don't like a loop vent. I like oversizing the waste line to the sink and making it a combonation waste vent system.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Flynbyu said:


> When we do a rough and we catch a bathroom group where the lav is downstream of the tub or shower or upstream of the wc and tub or shower we always put a vent in the shower or tub wall before catching the trap.
> 
> The one I don't like is the island. Most of the time there isn't a wall close enough and I don't like a loop vent. I like oversizing the waste line to the sink and making it a combonation waste vent system.


 What's wrong with proper installed loop vent??? Been working for years til some above and all mighty group of inspectors decided its doesn't work..


----------



## Flynbyu (Aug 31, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> What's wrong with proper installed loop vent??? Been working for years til some above and all mighty group of inspectors decided its doesn't work..


Not that there is anything really wrong with em. I just prefer not to use them.


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

gitnerdun said:


> Ok so I just roughed in a bath group using "the second pic". Let's see what the inspector says.


It wouldn't pass in Texas, you don't have a vent on your toilet or your shower. Your strapping looks like a hack job and you dont have any strong ties or nail plates up....Let me guess your in Florida,
and even so you don't have a major over a minor with a vent in between.....


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Big cheez said:


> It wouldn't pass in Texas, you don't have a vent on your toilet or your shower. Your strapping looks like a hack job and you dont have any strong ties or nail plates up....Let me guess your in Florida,
> and even so you don't have a major over a minor with a vent in between.....


The Lav is on the left, toilet in the middle, and shower on the right. How is the toilet not vented? I understand the shower won't pass in Texas due to no vent between toilet and shower.

There aren't any water lines or stud plates as this job was still a ways from ready. Sorry you don't approve of the strapping, it works, and is legal.


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

gitnerdun said:


> The Lav is on the left, toilet in the middle, and shower on the right. How is the toilet not vented? I understand the shower won't pass in Texas due to no vent between toilet and shower.
> 
> There aren't any water lines or stud plates as this job was still a ways from ready. Sorry you don't approve of the strapping, it works, and is legal.


In the UPC everything has to be vented and rolled to at least a forty five. No flat venting, but in Florida you can't have a major over a minor without a vent in between. the lav has to branch out between the shower and the toilet. As far as the strapping its not supporting anything you have to wrap the strap around the pipe and then support it you can't just screw it with two screws and think its gonna hold.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

Big cheez said:


> In the UPC everything has to be vented and rolled to at least a forty five. No flat venting, but in Florida you can't have a major over a minor without a vent in between. the lav has to branch out between the shower and the toilet. As far as the strapping its not supporting anything you have to wrap the strap around the pipe and then support it you can't just screw it with two screws and think its gonna hold.


what difference does it make if you wrap the strapping around the pipe, gravity pulls the pipe down onto the strapping.

i have seen guys wrap the strapping around like 3 or 4 times, it doesn't hold any better that way.

.....PRO TIP..... do not use drywall screws to fasten plastic strapping, the taper on the screws will allow the strapping to pull through.

and the venting is to code in Florida, that point has already been proven on this forum.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Big cheez said:


> In the UPC everything has to be vented and rolled to at least a forty five. No flat venting, but in Florida you can't have a major over a minor without a vent in between. the lav has to branch out between the shower and the toilet. As far as the strapping its not supporting anything you have to wrap the strap around the pipe and then support it you can't just screw it with two screws and think its gonna hold.


Look again, the Lav enters between toilet and shower. Maybe you can't see all the strapping, it is adequately supported. It held water as you see it. What good is wrapping around the pipe, it can still move. If I have possible lateral movement, there would be more strapping.

I think if I were in Texas I'd have to relearn a lot of stuff, and vice versa for you


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

gitnerdun said:


> Look again, the Lav enters between toilet and shower. Maybe you can't see all the strapping, it is adequately supported. It held water as you see it. What good is wrapping around the pipe, it can still move. If I have possible lateral movement, there would be more strapping.
> 
> I think if I were in Texas I'd have to relearn a lot of stuff, and vice versa for you


I moved to florida from chicago and had to learn the florida way of doing things. I lived in brevard county then I moved to Texas. You guys follow under the national plbg code...The green book lol...The plbg in Florida is easier, but there are a few good plumbers out there that know there stuff..I just dont agree with the plbg code and enforcement in Florida. There houses are nice cinder block and hurricane straps. Even the lay outs in most of em. I guess you would have to have done plumbing in other areas to see which one you think is best.. You do have the best septic set ups I ever seen..I aint a fan of cpvc even tho its faster.. I think after a while it gets brittle and breaks easy...we used to run copper pulls when i first got there. but ten we switched over to cpvc. Do you still have inside the pipe couplings out there???Thats the only time i seen em was in florida i used to have one some where..


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Pool guys use the inside couplings. I have been doing this in Fl only since '83. So it's the only devil I know.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Inside coupling?!? Bwah?!? Like a barbed fitting? :blink:


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

U666A said:


> Inside coupling?!? Bwah?!? Like a barbed fitting? :blink:


No, PVC and it glues inside pipe.


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

gitnerdun said:


> No, PVC and it glues inside pipe.


It sounds like a bull**** fitting but if you ran your vent out on the "ruff-in" up ten feet on an outside wall in Florida and it got in the way of the trusses, "on the top-out" they would cut your vent off flush with the top of the cinder block and fill the cavity of cinder block with concrete so that bull**** fitting sometimes saved your ass. Idk anybody that wants to hold up a chipping hammer on a ladder just to run your vent pipe out the roof.


----------



## Ishmael (Dec 9, 2009)

smoldrn said:


> It might be legal now, but I still don't believe it's good engineering. I would have ran my trunk line over to where the closet is, used a 3' sweep to make the bend, then a 3x2 dbl wye to catch everything. But, that's just me..


Here in MA, a double wye can't be used horizontally - only vertically. Those trusses offer plenty of room for a textbook wet vent - 3 fixtures on one 2" vent.


----------

